#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Στατική μελέτη αυθαιρέτου

## manman

Καλησπέρα. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω από την από 7-2-2014 Υπουργική Απόφαση του Καλαφάτη, σε κτήριο γραφείων απαιτείται στατική μελέτη. Σωστά;

Έχω την εξής περίπτωση:
Τακτοποιώ επέκταση παταριού (μισή κάτοψη) σε επταώροφο κτήριο γραφείων. Η ιδιοκτησία που με αφορά είναι μόνο ο πρώτος όροφος με το πατάρι του. Κοινώς δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι άλλες αυθαιρεσίες έχουν συντελεστεί. Επιπλέον έχω βεβαίωση πολεοδομίας ότι ο φάκελος έχει χαθεί.

Τι σκατά στατική μελέτη θα κάνω; Με τι στοιχεία;

----------


## Xάρης

Για γραφεία δεν απαιτείται στατική μελέτη παρά μόνο ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.
Τα γραφεία δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις χρήσεις του άρθρου 2 της Υπουργικής Απόφασης εκτός από τα γραφεία δημοσίων υπηρεσιών.

----------


## manman

Η απόφαση γράφει για κτήρια ειδικής χρήσης και αναφέρει ενδεικτικά κάποια. Τα κτήρια γραφείων είναι ειδικά κτήρια.

Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα που πρέπει να απαντηθεί. Το άλλο είναι τι γίνεται σε οριζόντιες συνιδιοκτησίες όταν απαιτείται στατική μελέτη, υπάρχει άδεια αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τα σχέδια. Με τι δεδομένα γίνεται η μελέτη; Πώς μπορεί να γίνει στατική αποτύπωση; Δεν μπορεί! Τι γίνεται τότε;

----------


## Xάρης

Κάνε παράθεση του κειμένου της υπουργικής απόφασης στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι.
Επιμένω στην άποψή μου ότι τα γραφεία πέρα απ' αυτά των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών υπάγονται στα κτήρια του άρθρου 1 για τα οποία απαιτείται μόνο ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.

Σε κτήρια για τα οποία δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποτύπωση λόγω του ότι δεν μας το επιτρέπουν οι συνιδιοκτήτες του κτηρίου σηκώνουμε τα χέρια ψηλά! Θέσε το ερώτημα εγγράφως στο Help Desk να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν.

----------


## manman

Επικοινώνησα με ΥΠΕΚΑ. Η απάντηση ήταν:

Όταν πήρες τη δουλειά ήξερες ότι θέλει στατική μελέτη. Βρες τρόπο να μπεις στις ξένες ιδιοκτησίες ή ψάξε να βρεις τα σχέδια από τον εργολάβο πχ

----------


## Xάρης

Προφορική η απάντηση.
Εγγράφως τη δίνουν; Και ποιος θα την υπογράψει;
Από το Help Desk σου έδωσαν την απάντηση; Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ήταν; Έχει κάνει ποτέ μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας;

Έχεις πάντως 5 χρόνια για να κάνεις τη στατική μελέτη.
Επιμένω όμως ότι δεν απαιτείται για γραφεία.
Πέρα του γεγονότος ότι θα έχεις απαλλαγή λόγω μικρής επαύξησης των κατακόρυφων φορτίων.

----------

manman

----------


## TOLIS17

Κάτι

----------


## Xάρης

Το τεύχος υπολογισμών ζητείται όταν κάνουμε χρήση των περιπτώσεων iii ή iv της §1.Β.γ του άρθρου 2 της Υ.Α. για απαλλαγή από τη μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας.
"iii. Το σύνολο των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ανά διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία ή ανεξάρτητο κτήριο δεν επιφέρει αύξηση των κατακόρυφων φορτίων άνω του 10% για τη διηρημένη ιδιοκτησία αυτή ή το ανεξάρτητο κτήριο.

iv. Από τον έλεγχο του συνολικού σεισμικού φορτίου (τέμνουσα βάσης) μετά την προσθήκη των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών στο σύνολο του κτηρίου προκύπτει ότι αυτό δεν υπερβαίνει το 1,10 του αντίστοιχου σεισμικού φορτίου του υφιστάμενου κτηρίου χωρίς τις αυθαίρετες κατασκευές."

Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε την *iii.* ελέγχουμε τα κατακόρυφα φορτία της ιδιοκτησίας μόνο.
Υπολογίζουμε τα κατακόρυφα φορτία (μόνιμα και κινητά) προ και μετά τις αυθαιρεσίες.
Η αύξηση δεν θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 10%.
Δεν κάνουμε κάποιον υπολογισμό εντατικών μεγεθών και διαστασιολόγηση.

Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε την *iv.* ελέγχουμε την τέμνουσα βάσης του κτηρίου.
Υπολογίζουμε την τέμνουσα βάσης προ και μετά τις αυθαιρεσίες.
Η αύξηση δεν θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 10%.
Δεν κάνουμε κάποιον υπολογισμό εντατικών μεγεθών και διαστασιολόγηση.

----------


## TOLIS17

Χάρη sorry άκυρο το ερώτημα διάβασα λάθος το iv με vi στο ΦΕΚ. Τώρα μου είναι κατανοητό. Νόμιζα ότι το τεύχος αναφερότανε στην vi περίπτωση και με μπέρδεψε. Πήγα να σβήσω και το ερώτημά μου από πάνω αλλά δεν σε πρόλαβα...Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sundance

η μελετη στατικης επαρκειας γινεται με κανεπε?

----------


## Xάρης

Η Υ.Α.7581/20.02.2014 (ΦΕΚ.405/Β΄) στο άρθρο 2, §1.Β.β γράφει:
"Σε περίπτωση που η αυθαίρετη κατασκευή ή αλλαγή χρήσης έχει εκτελεστεί ή εγκατασταθεί σε κτήρια της Κατηγορίας αυτής (II) εκπονείται από *αρμόδιο* μηχανικό μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας στο *σύνολο* του κτηρίου, *σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία που ίσχυε κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής του αυθαιρέτου ή με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.*

Σε περίπτωση που *υπάρχει άδεια οικοδομής*, η μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας εκπονείται *βάση της νομοθεσίας που ίσχυε κατά το χρόνο έκδοσης της άδειας δόμησης.*"

Άρα, αν θέλεις με ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, αν θέλεις όχι.

----------

